# Bur Oak tree shed its leaves mid-summer



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a Bur Oak that was planted in January, it was 13 gallons. Stayed very healthy till may when it was almost uprooted by a storm. I put it back in place and it seemed ok for about a month. then it suddenly and overnight shed 90% of its leaves.

Through summer, it never really recovered. It did get some leaves here and there but mostly half brown half green leaves. Its super thin. Now all m y neighbors with the same trees have shed everything down to twigs. Mine still has leaves, it won't shed anymore.

I dont know what to make of this. Is this tree diseased or damaged beyond repair? I'm going to leave it alone till next spring, but just wondering if anyone knows what to expect.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Austinite said:


> I have a Bur Oak that was planted in January, it was 13 gallons. Stayed very healthy till may when it was almost uprooted by a storm. I put it back in place and it seemed ok for about a month. then it suddenly and overnight shed 90% of its leaves.
> 
> Through summer, it never really recovered. It did get some leaves here and there but mostly half brown half green leaves. Its super thin. Now all m y neighbors with the same trees have shed everything down to twigs. Mine still has leaves, it won't shed anymore.
> 
> I dont know what to make of this. Is this tree diseased or damaged beyond repair? I'm going to leave it alone till next spring, but just wondering if anyone knows what to expect.


Let it be. Only time will tell.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah thats exactly what Im doing, just wondering if anyone actually knows what could be happening from the symptoms I described


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I can only guess (and a wild guess at that) the stress of being uprooted caused it to drop the leaves early. It tried to releaf in the middle of hot summer with its still poorly developed roots and couldn't do it. To be optimistic, it may recover next Spring. I'd give it a little extra time in Spring before writing it off. Sometimes stressed plants leaf out late.

I've seen before what you describe which turned out to be due, in my case, to insufficient water. The next season when it got plenty more water it recovered.

Not dropping the leaves is often a bad sign but be optimistic. A lot of times oaks do that so since it's a type of oak it might be fine next year.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That makes sense, @Delmarva Keith . thanks for the input. I will give it time in hopes it heals. Thank you!


----------

